# First ever bike flea market Concord,NH



## neighbor (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's the link, it's my understanding that vendor spaces are free.
I'm excited as Tim from S&W Sports is not only a great guy but he's very commuted to the community.
This will be a great event.
Edit;
When he updates the FB Page I'll put the link back up.
There is no 10% donation, there will just be a standard space fee

Second Edit;
The link has been updated,
12x12 lot space for a suggested donation of $20 to $30.
Here's the link;
https://www.facebook.com/events/404009249795057/
Tim wants to thank you all for your constructive input and hopes the event is well attended by both vendors and buyers. Hope to see you there.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 27, 2015)

Vendor space free or die! Hope I can make it


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 27, 2015)

They want 10% of what you take in. A little steep in my opinion. No living free in that state.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Those are Ebay fees!  One is better off going to a regular flea market. At least there you can sell all the things that you don't want any more for a very reasonable fee of $30.


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2015)

10% is BS! I'd much rather pay $25. for the spot. I won't even waste the gas to drive to a show like this.


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 27, 2015)

Is this"flea market" ran by Barrett Jackson   ?$#%&#?      10% ridiculous .


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 27, 2015)

I usually sell stuff for a loss will they pay me the difference if i show receipts....gosh ma-by I can make$$$$$ at this bike thingy................


----------



## neighbor (Jul 28, 2015)

He's listening, pretty sure he'll make an adjustment and just charge a typical space fee.
It's his first go at it so he's learning as he goes.
Just s


o you know , his intentions are not to be misunderstood, Tim does a lot for the local community by helping put people on bicycles.
He does a very successful swap, sold over 400 bikes last swap and raised a crapload of $ for local cycling organizations that promote cycling, that's a good thing.
Thank you for your time.
I picked up this 1986 Mondonico at the last swap.


----------



## neighbor (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, as I said, it's a done deal, he'll only be asking for a space donation of either a typical fee or less.
He'll be updating that info on the event page.
He's got a huge parking lot about 1/2 mile off the highway exit 12N on I-93


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jul 28, 2015)

*Is it a fee?*

Is the 10% a fee, or is he asking a donation? Maybe I read it wrong.



neighbor said:


> He's listening, pretty sure he'll make an adjustment and just charge a typical space fee.
> It's his first go at it so he's learning as he goes.
> Just sView attachment 227916o you know , his intentions are not to be misunderstood, Tim does a lot for the local community by helping put people on bicycles.
> He does a very successful swap, sold over 400 bikes last swap and raised a crapload of $ for local cycling organizations that promote cycling, that's a good thing.
> ...


----------



## neighbor (Jul 28, 2015)

No fee. No 10%. He's changed it. 
Just a typical space charge.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 28, 2015)

I’ve volunteered at numerous bike swaps of this flavor.  Sold a couple of bikes as well.  Money goes to local non-profs (typically cycling advocacy, usage promotion & safety, rail trails, etc) 10% even 15% isn’t uncommon.  The format of this seems slightly different, but same end cause –local & state community support.  Bicycling grass roots efforts always seem to have an uphill battle within the local communities.  A ring o’bike bell and tip o’helmet to those individuals and groups for their efforts.  Thank you Tim!

70’s, 80’s on up bikes are the common, but the occasional antique bike does roll in.

It’s not always a good day for that rare antique bike score, but a great day for bicycling promotion.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jul 28, 2015)

*Sounds like fun, and no fee*

MAN, this sounds like a fun event! Sadly I have other commitments on that day.

I will soon be a Concord, NH. resident!!  I'll be going to this bike shop on a regular basis I'm sure.


----------



## neighbor (Aug 15, 2015)

*Bump*
Thank you for your time.


----------

